# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  3 Maanden niet ongesteld

## saira25

Hallo alemaal 

ik ben al ongeveer 3 maanden niet ongesteld geworden ben best wel bezorgt
want ik heb namelijk de test gedaan maar in negatief.

want moet ik doen kan iemand mij uitlegen 

want de dokter vind het blijkbaar geen probleem want hij zij is geen ding om zorgen te make... :Mad: 

maar voor mij wel... :Frown: 


help me aub

----------


## lucas7

Het langere tijd niet ongesteld geraken kan vele oorzaken hebben.
En, dat hoeft meestal geen ernstige oorzaak te hebben.
Zo kan de menstruatie een hele tijd uitblijven als je (ten onrechte) streng aan het dieeten bent.
Maar als je, je zorgen maakt, zou ik toch eens een andere arts raadplegen, twee weten meer dan één.

Groetjes Lucas

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Saira,

Zoals Lucas hierboven mij al zegt kan het uitblijven van de menstruatie meerdere redenen hebben. Zo kan het bijvoorbeeld ook zijn dat je veel last van stress hebt. Stress zorgt er soms ook voor dat je menstruatie uitblijft. Ook kan bij sommige een ernstig ondergewicht ervoor zorgen dat de menstruatie wegblijft. Ook kun je voor jezelf nagaan of je een hele regelmatige menstruatie hebt, of vaker onregelmatig ongesteld bent.

Wanneer je bang bent voor een zwangerschap kun je dit voor jezelf wel een beetje nagaan ; Heb je onveilige seks gehad? Slik je de pil? Je geeft zelf al aan een test gedaan te hebben en deze was negatief. Dus waarschijnlijk ben je dan niet zwanger, maar ik zou je wel adviseren om bijvoorbeeld aan de anticonceptiepil te gaan wanneer je dit nog niet doet.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

